# Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?



## Maaartins (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Habt ihr ne Ahnung ob und wenn ja, wie man selbst Fischmehl herstellen kann, um damit Boilies zu basteln?


----------



## duck_68 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

Fische an der Luft trocknen und dann zermahlen - aber mal ehrlich, willst Du Dir und Deiner Umgebung den wiederlichen Gestank antun??? Sooo teuer ist Fischmehl doch auch wieder nicht

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fischpaule (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

Moin Maaartins

Fischmehl selbst machen? - na viel Spass, das ist ne schöne Sauerei und stinkt zum :v

Nehm Fischöl:m, das hat alle geruchlichen Komponenten vom Fisch und läßt sich gut verarbeiten.

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Forellenangler91 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

ok Fischmehl selber machen haben schon die zwei oben beschrieben wie das ist da muss ich nitt drauf eingehen, aber ne alternative hab ich und das ist Forelli in ne Kaffemühle kleinmahlen und dan haste auch Fischmehl


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



Forellenangler91 schrieb:


> ok Fischmehl selber machen haben schon die zwei oben beschrieben wie das ist da muss ich nitt drauf eingehen, aber ne alternative hab ich und das ist Forelli in ne Kaffemühle kleinmahlen und dan haste auch Fischmehl



Kan man auch schon gemahlen kaufen.


----------



## Forellenangler91 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

ja weiß ich aber ich machs lieber so in der Mühle macht mir mehr spaß


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

Fischmehl ist *teilweise* in Schweinemastfutter enthalten und somit sehr günstig. #h


----------



## duck_68 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Fischmehl ist *teilweise* in Schweinemastfutter enthalten und somit sehr günstig. #h



Ist das pelletförmig und somit evtl auch gleich direkt zum Anfüttern geeignet?? Wäre ne günstige Alternative zu Karpfenpellets

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

Ja Martin, des is pelletiert aber nicht in jedem ist Fischmehl drin. Da gibts so ne komische Rechtsverordnung, musste mal beim Futtermittel Vertrieb bei Dir um die Ecke nachfragen. #6


----------



## sorgiew (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

es gab schon mal so einen thread - da wollte jemand bio - lachsmehl für boilies herstellen.


ich finde das sehr lobenswert aber wie kommt man auf so eine idee fischmehl selber herzustellen?

nichts für ungut aber....


----------



## duck_68 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Ja Martin, des is pelletiert aber nicht in jedem ist Fischmehl drin. Da gibts so ne komische Rechtsverordnung, musste mal beim Futtermittel Vertrieb bei Dir um die Ecke nachfragen. #6



Danke#6 Werde bei der Baywa mal nach den Inhaltstoffen fragen und ggf nächstes Jahr mal testen...

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## andre23 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

...da gab es doch schon mal einen schønen threat zu|kopfkrat....

....lachsfischmehl zum karpfen fangen oder so æhnlich.....

....mein tipp...rotaugenfilet schøn trocknen...und ab in die mulinette|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri....oder per hand reiben...geht dann so æhnlich wie tiermehl:m|kopfkrat


----------



## Fischpaule (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....mein tipp...rotaugenfilet schøn trocknen...und ab in die mulinette|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri....oder per hand reiben...geht dann so æhnlich wie tiermehl:m|kopfkrat



....wie jetzt "geht dann so ähnlich wie Tiermehl" ????|kopfkrat

Das Haustier schön trocknen....und ab in die Mulinette...oder per Hand reiben, oder was???:q:q:q


----------



## sorgiew (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

tja und wo sollte ich eurer meinung nach meine haustiere und fische zum trocknen aufhängen?

da muss man ja schon ziemlich in der wildnis wohnen|bigeyes


denn das zeug stinkt einfach zum :v


----------



## Lorenz (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ist das pelletförmig und somit evtl auch gleich direkt zum Anfüttern geeignet?? Wäre ne günstige Alternative zu Karpfenpellets



Halibutpellets?
25kg für so um die 50,- glaub ich... |rolleyes


Gibt aber so wie ich gelesen habe verschiedene Qualitäten und der ein oder andere rät zu den etwas teureren...



Oder soll es noch günstiger sein?


----------



## MrTom (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

Man kann übrigens auch Fahrradreifen selber herstellen-muss man aber nicht:q
Mit dem Fischmehl ist es sicher ähnlich. Ich schätze mal das du ca 10kg Fisch brauchst für 1kg Fischmehl, dann noch die Arbeit und die Geruchsbelästigung..........nö#d
mfg Thomas


----------



## ½Mensch-½Tier (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



MrTom schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das du ca 10kg Fisch brauchst für 1kg Fischmehl, dann noch die Arbeit und die Geruchsbelästigung..........nö#d
> mfg Thomas


 
Wenn man dann den Kilopreis bedenkt, kann man das Fischmehl sicherlich kaufen oder im Internet billiger, trotzt Porto, bestellen.

Alternativ kann man auch Katzenfutter mit Fisch(geschmack) kaufen und mahlen. Da kostet dann das Kilogramm weniger als 1€uro bei Aldi, Lidl, Norma, usw.!


----------



## Schuschek (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

So etwas stellen die Skandinavier her, nennt sich Stockfisch und stinkt zum Himmel. Aber die essen ja auch "Stinkefisch" (in Fässern vergorener Fisch)

Nimm wie schon vorher gesagt lieber Fischöl!


----------



## duck_68 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Ja Martin, des is pelletiert aber nicht in jedem ist Fischmehl drin. Da gibts so ne komische Rechtsverordnung, musste mal beim Futtermittel Vertrieb bei Dir um die Ecke nachfragen. #6



Das hier scheint mal einen Versuch wert zu sein!




> Lorenz
> 
> Halibutpellets?
> 25kg für so um die 50,- glaub ich...
> ...



Für den Preis der Heilbuttpellets sollte eigentlich ein vielfaches der Menge möglich sein

Den genauen Preis muss ich aber auch erstmal erfragen...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

Ja Martin des is gut, kannste auch schön Boilies von machen. 
Wird wohl Sau billig sein, kannst mir den Preis ja interessehalber mal mitteilen. 
Wie gesagt, mein Kumpel benutzt nur solches Zeug. #h


----------



## arno (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

Moin !
Ich habe vor nicht all zu langer Zeit gehört, das es bald kein Fischmehl mehr auf dem Markt geben wird!
Irgendwie plant die EU ein Gesetz, wonach keine Fischmehl mehr zu Tierfütterung benutzt werden darf.
Sonder Fisch auch nur noch zum Verzerr gefangen werden darf.
Was nähmlich auf den Meeren an Fisch für Fischmehl gefangen wird ist fast so viel wie der Fisch der zum Verzerr gefangen wird, oder sogar noch mehr.
Genaue Zahlen weis ich aber nicht!


----------



## sorgiew (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

ich verstehe das nicht.

Warum kauft ihr nicht fischmehl beim händler?

Ich meine jetzt das es vielleicht nicht so billig ist wie wenn ich es aus der schweinezucht kaufe - aber doch mit sicherheit um einiges hochwertiger ist.

Auch haben die verschiedenen fischmehle verschiedene geschmackseigenschaften die sich super für die boilieproduktion ausnützen lassen.


Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das futter welche auf säugetiere in diesem fall ferkel und muttersauen von der zusammensetzung her auf dauer unbedingt gut für den fisch ist.
Ich weiss es kann schon sein das ich falsch liege.

Ich muss sagen ich fische teilweise mit einem sehr hohen futteraufgebot. ich lasse in einer woche schon mal 15 kilo futter verschiedenster form durch wobei ich mir sicher sein muss das auch die fische davon einen nährwert und nutzen haben müssen.
des weiteren sollte auch das gewässer nicht belastet werden.


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

Arno


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Ja Martin, des is pelletiert aber nicht in jedem ist Fischmehl drin. Da gibts so ne komische Rechtsverordnung, musste mal beim Futtermittel Vertrieb bei Dir um die Ecke nachfragen. #6


 
ich nehme mal an, du meinst das LFBG vo 2005...


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

Falk, das kannst Du in dem Link von Martin nachlesen. No need to panic...

@sorgiew

Rohprotein 62%!


----------



## arno (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

Tja, mein Quelle ist schon rund 1,5 Jahre alt, da kann sich schnell was ändern in so kurzer Zeit!
Habe gerade einen Hinweis bekommen, wo aktuell was ganz anderes steht!

Gut finde ich das aber nicht!
Eher ist es ne Sauerei was da mal wieder durch gezogen wird!
Meine Meinung!


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



arno schrieb:


> Moin !
> Ich habe vor nicht all zu langer Zeit gehört, das es bald kein Fischmehl mehr auf dem Markt geben wird!
> Irgendwie plant die EU ein Gesetz, wonach keine Fischmehl mehr zu Tierfütterung benutzt werden darf.
> Sonder Fisch auch nur noch zum Verzerr gefangen werden darf.
> ...



Moin
Die Bestrebungen gibt es in der Tat, da vor Peru und Westafrika (Hauptgebiete für die Fischmehlproduktion) die Fänge zurückgegangen sind. Nur dies wird nicht umsetzbar sein, da es Fische in der Aquakultur gibt, die auf tierische Nahrung angewiesen sind (es gibt zwar schon Versuche mit Soja aber die Ergebnisse sind nicht zufriedenstellend) und Fischmehl nunmal die vollwertigste Ernährung für diese Fische ist bzw. die Tierkörperbeseitigungsanlagen auch nicht genug Tierpellets liefern können. So lange die Konzessionen für die Fanggründe so billig bleiben, wird die entsprechende Lobby dafür sorgen, das es solche Verbote nicht gibt.

#h


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

nix panic... ich doch nicht! 

du meinst den link mit dem komischen pig plus zeugs??? 

nur mal so bei the way, das lfbg gillt seit 2005 und ist nach europarecht erstellt worden. allerdings ist dieses recht noch nicht vollständig in  deutsches recht umgesetzt worden. deshalb gibt es noch sehr grosse lücken und teilweise ist das alte deutsche recht (lmbg +fmbg) wesendlich strenger gewesen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

Och Schrauber, lass doch mal den "Freak" in der Schublade. Was willste denn mit deinem Marmeladenbrot von gestern!? Wird ja sicher wieder einige geben, die hier nörgeln aber gleich Montag die große Bestellung Saufutter aufgeben. |bigeyes


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

ich geh ja auch nicht näher darauf ein. wenn ich das tun würde, dann wär das audführlicher, schliesslich hab ich im zuge meines studiums zur lebensmittelwissenschaft darüber ein referat gehalten und dazu eine 58-seitige ausarbeitung geschreiben.


----------



## arno (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Die Bestrebungen gibt es in der Tat, da vor Peru und Westafrika (Hauptgebiete für die Fischmehlproduktion) die Fänge zurückgegangen sind. Nur dies wird nicht umsetzbar sein, da es Fische in der Aquakultur gibt, die auf tierische Nahrung angewiesen sind (es gibt zwar schon Versuche mit Soja aber die Ergebnisse sind nicht zufriedenstellend) und Fischmehl nunmal die vollwertigste Ernährung für diese Fische ist bzw. die Tierkörperbeseitigungsanlagen auch nicht genug Tierpellets liefern können. So lange die Konzessionen für die Fanggründe so billig bleiben, wird die entsprechende Lobby dafür sorgen, das es solche Verbote nicht gibt.
> 
> #h


Naja, NUR für Aquakulturen könnte ich noch gelten lassen!
Aber anders rum, sollen die Meere auch lehr gefischt werden, damit sich jemand nen Goldfisch halten kann?


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

Siehste Falk, da brauch ich kein Kosten aufwendiges Studium für, sondern lediglich ne DSL Leitung. Was steht da bitte anderes als mein voriges Reden drin?


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



arno schrieb:


> Naj, NURfür Quakulturen könnte ich noch gelten lassen!
> Aber anders rum, sollen die Meere auch lehr gefischt werden, damit sich jemand nen Goldfisch halten kann?



Für Goldfische nicht, aber wenn sich jemand Goldforellen halten will, sieht das schon ganz anders aus...:q


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

ernst, hinter dem was ich machte steckt aber einiges mehr hinter als nur fischefüttern ;-)


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



arno schrieb:


> Naj, NURfür Quakulturen könnte ich noch gelten lassen!
> Aber anders rum, sollen die Meere auch lehr gefischt werden, damit sich jemand nen Goldfisch halten kann?


recht hast! wenn man bedenkt, dass man 2 kg fischmehl benötigt, um 1kg fisch zu erzeugen


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

Mag sein Falk aber wir reden hier wie ich glaube, nun mal nur vom "Fische füttern" und wie/ob Saufutter mit Fischmehl erhältlich ist.


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*

frag mal beim nächsten raiffeisen landhandel nach


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> recht hast! wenn man bedenkt, dass man 2 kg fischmehl benötigt, um 1kg fisch zu erzeugen



Das kommt ganz darauf an, was man für Fische züchtet und in welchen Größenklassen...
Bei einem FQ von 2, wäre die ganze Sache für die meisten Fischarten in der Aquakultur schon uneffektiv

#h


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz darauf an, was man für Fische züchtet und in welchen Größenklassen...
> Bei einem FQ von 2, wäre die ganze Sache für die meisten Fischarten in der Aquakultur schon uneffektiv
> 
> #h


 
genauer hab ich mich damit noch nicht befasst, aber ich hab mal die daten die ich erwähnt hab mal in einer fachzeitschrift gelesen, die ich in der bibliotek in die finger bekommen hatte. ich weis aber leider nicht mehr welche es war. aber in dem beitrag ging es um zuchtkachs, das weis ich noch


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> frag mal beim nächsten raiffeisen landhandel nach


Guten Morgen! Wozu bitte fragen was man schon weiß? Ist Dir das in den vorigen Postings noch nicht aufgefallen? Montag laufen bestimmt wieder heftig die Telefone bei den Saufutter Dealern heiß... :q


----------



## arno (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Wozu bitte fragen was man schon weiß? Ist Dir das in den vorigen Postings noch nicht aufgefallen? Montag laufen bestimmt wieder heftig die Telefone bei den Saufutter Dealern heiß... :q


Hehe, das glaub ich auch!:q


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> genauer hab ich mich damit noch nicht befasst, aber ich hab mal die daten die ich erwähnt hab mal in einer fachzeitschrift gelesen, die ich in der bibliotek in die finger bekommen hatte. ich weis aber leider nicht mehr welche es war. aber in dem beitrag ging es um zuchtkachs, das weis ich noch



Bei großen Lachsen kommt das mit den 2kg schon hin...


----------



## duck_68 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wie kann man selber Fischmehl herstellen?*



sorgiew schrieb:


> ich verstehe das nicht.
> 
> .........
> 
> ...




 Und das gute Frolic wurde extra zum Karpfenangeln erfunden???|muahah:|muahah:


----------

